# Utah vs. Cal - BYU vs. Oregon State



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll see you all in Vegas. To be honest, Christmas in San Diego sounded fantastic. Lucky dang Ute fans. 3rd place gets a nice reward this year. :|


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it official? I can't find anything anywhere yet...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Is it official? I can't find anything anywhere yet...


I see it on LVbowl.com :roll: I don't understand how that happened?? Other bowls must have passed on them I guess?? OSU was tied for second.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

I really thought the nice people of LV would be sick of watching BYU loose?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kind of cool to see all four teams involved as ranked teams. That is pretty rare to have the #5 and #6 choice PAC 10 teams ranked. I guess that is really just due to the Emerald Bowl passing on Oregon St for USC. Funny thing is on the AP poll, Oregon State is the highest ranked team available (after Oregon goes to the Rose Bowl as the champ), yet Stanford was chosen ahead of them, USC was chosen ahead of them and Arizona was also chosen ahead of them, odd!
I just saw that AFA is playing when???? How is that game played on New Year's Eve for the third pick of the conference and the other two are pre-Christmas games :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> I really thought the nice people of LV would be sick of watching BYU loose?


Nope. Just happy to see BYU sselling out their bowl game.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I like both matchups. They both should be good, competitive games.

Just think, the U and BYU will get more cred for winning their games from the national media than TCU will get from winning theirs. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I like both matchups. They both should be good, competitive games.
> 
> Just think, the U and BYU will get more cred for winning their games from the national media than TCU will get from winning theirs. :wink:


Assuming they win... or even make a game of it. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > I like both matchups. They both should be good, competitive games.
> ...


I'm on a roll on bets this football season, you want to make any friendly wagers? :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I'm on a roll on bets this football season, you want to make any friendly wagers? :wink:


What are you talkin? I'm a poor duck hunting Pac 10 fan... don't have a lot to spare. :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I will make a wager with ya PRO......what are ya, 2 for 297?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I will make a wager with ya PRO......what are ya, 2 for 297?


RiverRat77 piped up and implied neither MWC team would be able to compete with either PAC 10 team, I am simply asking him to back it up. 8)

For the record, I have made a grand total of two wagers this year on college football here on UWN, my record is 2-0. Although NEITHER debt has yet to be paid, although CS has been trying to get his paid off before the New Year. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, tell me what you have in mind Pro. I'm all ears..... as long as its not too large a sum or whatever, then I'm down. When do these guys even play again? I think facing Cal, Utah has the better shot to win but BYU is far outclassed by OSU. COurse, if Utah's D can't contain Best's speed, its gonna be a long day for Utah. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Well, tell me what you have in mind Pro. I'm all ears..... as long as its not too large a sum or whatever, then I'm down. When do these guys even play again? I think facing Cal, Utah has the better shot to win but *BYU is far outclassed by OSU*. COurse, if Utah's D can't contain Best's speed, its gonna be a long day for Utah. 8)


Yep, totally outclassed. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a pretty funny game tonight. Did Oregon State do ANYTHING right? Get ANY breaks? Wow. Some days things just don't go your way as with OSU. Nice to be on this side of it after two games being on the other side this year. Rise and Shout!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> That was a pretty funny game tonight. Did Oregon State do ANYTHING right? Get ANY breaks? Wow. Some days things just don't go your way as with OSU. Nice to be on this side of it after two games being on the other side this year. Rise and Shout!


Not until the end of the game when the outcome was basically no longer in doubt... hmmm thats odd. :? Good post though Gary, some days just aren't your day.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

so? What do you have to pay PRO RR?


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> but BYU is far outclassed by OSU.


You seriously do not have a clue about college football do you?????
Another great statement made by RR talking out his arse!!!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets see OSU has played Utah and BYU in the last two years with the same outcome, 2 L's. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> so? What do you have to pay PRO RR?


He never got back to me.... so the bet never got made. No PM or anything.... so I didn't bug him about it. :|


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> You seriously do not have a clue about college football do you?????
> Another great statement made by RR talking out his arse!!!!!!!


 :roll: Whatever dude.... like you DO have a clue.... about anything.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on Rat, he's got a point. :idea:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Come on Rat, he's got a point. :idea:


On top of his head?? perhaps you're onto something. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Rat, he's got a point. :idea:
> ...


I am sorry, but that is funny as hell! -_O- :_O=: -/O\- :rotfl:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > You seriously do not have a clue about college football do you?????
> ...


Come on tell us how great the PAC 10 is and how awful the mountain west is... Ya you have a clue, every time you open your mouth you just make my point for me.
Keep living the dream there big guy.....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Honestly, I found it kinda amusing myself... :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > but BYU is far outclassed by OSU.
> ...


Well, gunrunner.... At least Pro and riverrat both made a prediction and took a side BEFORE the game got started instead of waiting after the game to chime in and tell others "haha", but had nothing to say before. Don't got the Cojones to speak up BEFORE the game Gunrunner???


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

PRO didn't get back to you because he got the chance to go done there and ACTUALLY watch the game in person...I'm soo jealous


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> PRO didn't get back to you because he got the chance to go done there and ACTUALLY watch the game in person...I'm soo jealous


And it was AWESOME!

Anyone who watched that game, live or on TV, and says OSU lost because the "ball bounced BYU's way", or that OSU got hosed by the refs is a football tard! Now that the utes DOMINATED another PAC-NONE team, what lameass excuse does rrat have? :roll:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Well, gunrunner.... At least Pro and riverrat both made a prediction and took a side BEFORE the game got started instead of waiting after the game to chime in and tell others "haha", but had nothing to say before. Don't got the Cojones to speak up BEFORE the game Gunrunner???


It's not the predictions that people have a problem with, it's the fact that when it is painfully obvious to everyone that RR was wrong, he still won't admit it. He is a professional antagonist. He's very good at it.

Pro,
I'm glad you made it to the game. We were there also. What a night. That's the 4th Vegas Bowl we've made it to, and for us it was the most fun. I'm glad you had a good time.

Shane


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Pro,
> I'm glad you made it to the game. We were there also. What a night. That's the 4th Vegas Bowl we've made it to, and for us it was the most fun. I'm glad you had a good time.
> 
> Shane


This was my first Bowl game ever, and it ROCKED! The wind was a downer, but the Cougars played good.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


It had nothing to do with a prediction of the game.It was always about the almighty PAC 10, kind sir....


----------

